# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  mac OS

## THANASIS_GREVENA

μπορει αν μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να βαλω τα MAC OS σε windows pc ?? αν μπορειτε στειλτε μου σας παρακαλω τα βηματα!!
ευχαριστω!
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## stelios4711

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό εξαρτάται από το hardware που έχεις
Πάντως κάνε μια αναζήτηση για «OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion bootable USB for Intel PCs Olarila»  
Τα 3-4 πρώτα αποτελέσματα σε στέλνουν στο pirate bay και τα επόμενα στο forum όπου έχει οδηγίες 
Αν είσαι τυχερός και έχεις συμβατό hardware είναι η ποιο εύκολη επιλογή που υπάρχει δεν χρειάζεται να γνωρίζεις πολλά 
Αν σκοντάψεις κάπου ρώτα εδώ, όχι ότι γνωρίζω πολλά μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες τα έβαλα και εγώ και ακόμη ψάχνομαι 
Γράψε αν θέλεις και την σύνθεση του υπολογιστή σου. Αν έχεις AMD επεξεργαστή ξέχασε το δεν γίνεται

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz 3.30GHz
8,00 GB RAM
NVIDIA Graphics GIGABYTE 2 GB


μπορεις να μου πεις σε παρακαλω με ποιον τροπο θα τα βαλω?  :Smile:

----------


## stelios4711

> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz 3.30GHz
> 8,00 GB RAM
> NVIDIA Graphics GIGABYTE 2 GB
> 
> 
> μπορεις να μου πεις σε παρακαλω με ποιον τροπο θα τα βαλω?


Δεν λέει πολλά αυτό
Τι μητρική; τι κάρτα γραφικών; (μάρκα - μοντέλο)

Τέλος πάντων θα σου πω τις οδηγίες αλλά ίσως κάποια πράγματα να μην δουλέψουν
Μερικές γενικές οδηγίες πρώτα
Καταρχήν αν έχεις πειράξει οτιδήποτε στις ρυθμίσεις του bios (overclock κλπ) πρέπει να τα επαναφέρεις όλα στο default 
Ρύθμισε τους sata δίσκους σε AHCI οπωσδήποτε αν δε το έχεις κάνει ήδη
Αφαίρεσε όλες τις USB συσκευές εκτός από πληκτρολόγιο/ποντίκι
Υποτίθεται ότι έχεις έναν περίσσιο δίσκο SATA για την εγκατάσταση (όχι τον ίδιο δίσκο με τα windows) 
Μπαίνουν και στον ίδιο δίσκο αλλά καλό είναι την πρώτη φορά που θα πειραματιστείς να το κάνεις σε ξεχωριστό δίσκο 
Καλό θα είναι κατά την διάρκεια της εγκατάστασης να αποσυνδέσεις τον και τον δίσκο με το λειτουργικό σου

Προμηθεύεσαι ένα usb stick 8 gb (υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο ISO αν θέλεις να το κάψεις σε DVD αλλά νομίζω χρειάζεται dual layer DVD)
Κατεβάζεις το OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion bootable USB for Intel PCs
Κατεβάζεις το SUSE Studio ImageWriter for Microsoft Windows 
Ανοίγεις το ImageWriter και περνάς στο στικάκι το OSX
Εκκινείς τον υπολογιστή απο το usb 
Η Πρώτη εικόνα που θα συναντήσεις είναι αυτή

Αν κάνεις scroll κάτω κάτω έχει Ελληνικά
Το scroll δουλεύει ανάποδα (αυτή η Apple όλα ανάποδα τα κάνει και μάλιστα το ονομάζει «φυσική κίνηση» Θα το αλλάξουμε μετά)
Θα πατήσεις επόμενο και θα πας πάνω στα βοηθήματα - εργαλείο δίσκων δες φωτο

Θα επιλέξεις τον δίσκο σου από αριστερά και στα δεξιά θα επιλέξεις το διαγραφή και διαμόρφωση σε "Mac OS Extended (Journaled)" θα επιβεβαιώσεις κάτω δεξιά το διαγραφή θα δημιουργήσει το partition και θα κλείσει το βοήθημα δίσκων

Στο επόμενο βήμα αποδέχεσαι τους όρους κλπ και ξεκινάει η εγκατάσταση

Όταν τελειώνει η εγκατάσταση ζητάει επανεκκίνηση και την κάνεις
Εδώ είναι ίσως το ποιο σημαντικό βήμα
Δεν υπάρχει διαχειριστής εκκίνησης στην εγκατάσταση άρα για να μπούμε στην εγκατάσταση θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε πάλι το στικάκι μόνο που τώρα στην επιλογή εκκίνησης δεν θα επιλέξουμε install αλλά τον δίσκο που εγκαταστήσαμε
Εδώ (ανάλογα με hardware που έχεις) θα πάρεις ίσως την πρώτη σου απογοήτευση καθώς είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην ξεκινάει
Λύσεις υπάρχουν αλλά είναι για ψαγμένους και χρειάζεται πολλυυυυ διάβασμα
Αν είσαι τυχερός και έχεις συμβατό υλικό θα εκκινήσει χωρίς προβλήματα και μετά απο τις πληροφορίες που θα δώσεις (username κωδικό κλπ) θα αντικρίσεις την επιφάνεια εργασίας του Mountain Lion
Αν φτάσεις εδώ ακόμη και να μην έχεις σωστή ανάλυση ήχο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο πρόβλημα τα πράγματα είναι εύκολα 
Ανοίγεις το safari και κατεβάζεις το Multibeast από εδώ  (απαιτείται εγγραφή εδώ, μπορείς να βρεις και από αλλού αν ψάξεις)

Ανοίγεις το Multibeast και επιλέγεις την πρώτη επιλογή «easybeast installation» 

Αυτό θα προσθέσει έναν διαχειριστή εκκίνησης και κάποια patch και έτσι στην επόμενη εκκίνηση δεν θα χρειαστείς πλέον στικάκι αλλά θα έχουν διορθωθεί και τα γραφικά σου η απόκριση του συστήματος και η κίνηση του ποντικιού
Αν κάτι δεν δουλεύει πχ ήχος ασύρματο δίκτυο κλπ ανοίγεις πάλι το Multibeast και προσθέτεις τον «driver» για το chipset της συσκευής σου 

Αυτά για αρχή είμαι σίγουρος πως αν ασχοληθείς θα έχεις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά μην ανησυχείς εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!
θα ξεκινησω σημερα και θα σου πω εαν κατι δεν παει καλα..!!  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

δεν μπορω να το βαλω σε 32gb φλασακι...8gb δεν εχω...

βαζω το προγραμμα και μου βγαζει error...

----------


## stelios4711

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!
> θα ξεκινησω σημερα και θα σου πω εαν κατι δεν παει καλα..!! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δεν μπορω να το βαλω σε 32gb φλασακι...8gb δεν εχω...
> 
> βαζω το προγραμμα και μου βγαζει error...


Αφαίρεσε και ξαναβάλε το φλασάκι .Αν τα windows ζητήσουν να το κάνεις format να πεις όχι 
Κλείσε προσωρινά το Antivirus
Αν τίποτε από αυτά δεν λειτουργήσει υπάρχει εναλλακτικό πρόγραμμα δοκίμασε αυτό

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

οκ το πρωτο βημα εγινε...το εγραψα νομιζω σωστα...μου δειχνει το usb ως αφαιρουμενος δισκος και οταν το ανοιγω μου λεει οτι θελει διαμορφωση...παω να κανω boot αλλα δεν μου το αναγνωριζει...
μηπως ξερεις γιατι??
και κατι που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν και τα δοκιμασα ολα...οταν διαλεξω εκει για boot πιο παταω to USB-CD ROM USB-HDD εχει πολλα...η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω ξανακανει boot απο USB....οσες φορες προσπαθησα δεν εχει πετυχει...
φανταζομαι οτι μαλλον χρειαζεται να κανεις και κατι ακομη... :Thinking:

----------


## stelios4711

Μεσα στο bios   το Legasy USB  πρέπει να είναι enable ή auto 
Στη δική σου μητρική μπορεί να αναφέρεται διαφορετικά στη δική μου η ρύθμιση βρίσκεται στο Advanced - USB Configuration - Legasy USB Support

Δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις την σειρά των δίσκων απλά στην εκκίνηση θα πατάς F8 θα σου βγάλει ένα παράθυρο με τις συσκευές που μπορούν να εκκινήσουν και διάλεξε το στικάκι

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

δεν ξερω τι γινετε....το μονο που μου εφανιζει ειναι το Legasy LAN....
δεν μπορω με τιποτα να κανει boot απο USB...
μηπως δεν εγινε σωστα η εγκατασταση...εαν το γραψω σε dvd γινετε??
λεει οτι ειναι 4.67 gb και το dvd ειναι 4.7....
αν γινεται μου λες σε παρακαλω ενα προγραμμα να το κανω burn γιατι δεν μπορω να βρω κανενα...  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## stelios4711

Υπάρχουν δύο εκδόσεις διαθέσιμες release by Olarila
Η μία είναι OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion bootable USB.*raw*
Και η άλλη OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion bootable DVD.*dmg*
Προσοχή στις καταλήξεις
Το ένα είναι image για να το γράψεις στο USB stick 
Το άλλο είναι image για να το γράψεις στο DVD

Ποιο από τα δύο κατέβασες; 
Αν κατέβασες την έκδοση για DVD μπορείς να το κάνεις burn με το PowerISO το οποίο είναι νομίζω το μοναδικό που μπορεί να γράψει τέτοια DVD κανένα άλλο burn sofrtware σε windows δεν αναγνωρίζει αυτά τα αρχεία

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

το .raw κατεβασα...αλλα δεν γινετε με τιποτα να το κανω boot...τι μπορει να φταιει? το USB παντως συνεχεια μου ζηταει επιδιορθωση για να ανοιξει να δω τα αρχεια...αυτο ειναι σωστο η εχει γινει κατι λαθος?

----------


## stelios4711

Σωστό είναι τα windows δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν τα αρχεία που περιέχει το στικάκι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι έχει μέσα γιαυτό ζητάνε επιδιόρθωση. Και εγώ άμα βάλω το στικάκι στον υπολογιστή και σε μένα ζητάνε αλλά το στικάκι δουλεύει κανονικά

Έκανες εκκίνηση όπως σου είπα; Με σβηστό υπολογιστή θα βάλεις το στικάκι και μόλις τον ανοίξεις θα πατάς συνεχόμενα F8 ή F12 (δεν μου είπες και ποιο μοντέλο μητρική έχεις για ξέρω πως γίνεται στην δική σου)

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

με F12 ανοιγει...δεν εχει ομως legasy USB μονο Legasy LAN....USB εχει μονο κατι με HDD DVD και κατι αλλα...
αυτη εδω ειναι η μητρικη μου...

http://www.gigabyte.com.gr/products/...ud2h-b3rev_10/

----------


## stelios4711

Είσαι από τους πολύ τυχερούς
Κάποιος που γνώριζε και θα ήθελε να βάλει MacOs την δική σου μητρική θα επέλεγε είναι απολύτως συμβατή και δουλεύουν τα πάντα out of the box 
Αναγνωρίζονται τα πάντα αυτόματα από το λειτουργικό δεν θα παιδευτείς καθόλου 
Βρήκα δεκάδες αναφορές για επιτυχή εγκατάσταση 

Ο Σκληρός δίσκος θα πρέπει να είναι συνδεμένος στην άσπρη ή στη μπλέ θύρα sata -οχι στη γκρι
Το στικάκι για να εκκινήσεις να το βάλεις σε κανονική usb θύρα όχι στην usb3 (μπλέ)
Όταν ξεκινήσει ο υπολογιστής θα πατάς F12 για να αλλάξεις την σειρά εκκίνησης 

Αν θέλεις άνοιξε ένα άλλο θέμα εδώ στο adslgr και ρώτα τι πρέπει να επιλέξεις για εκκινήσεις από usb 
Κάποιος που έχει ίδια με την δική σου μητρική θα ξέρει περισσότερα να σου πεί 
Αυτά και αν δεν τα καταφέρεις στην τελική κατέβασε το DVD μήν τα παρατήσεις πάντως είναι κρίμα πολλοί θα ήθελαν να έχουν την δική σου μητρική για να βάλουν OsX

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

πολυ ωραια...κατεβασα τωρα αρχειο .iso και θα δοκιμασω με dvd  :Smile:  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

μιλαμε δε με θελει καθολου.....ουτε dvd δεν μπορω να γραψω πηγαν 2 χαμενα..............δοκιμασα με το PowerISO τιποτα
δοκιμασα με το ISO Image Burner...παλι τιποτα...ελεος δηλαδη....

μου κολλαει σε ενα σημειο και λεει error....τι @@@@@ γινετε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω....  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## stelios4711

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να κάνει δουλειά άλλο πρόγραμμα εγγραφής όπου και αν διάβασα μόνο για το  PowerISO λένε
Τι να σου πω μεγάλη γκαντεμιά 
Δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει το MacOs κάτι στον υπολογιστή σου φταίει 
Μια που φτάσαμε ως εδώ δεν δοκιμάζεις να κατεβάσεις καμιά διανομή Linux να δούμε αν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις δουλειά; 
Κατά προτίμηση το Pear Linux που μοιάζει με το MacOs 
Να σιγουρέψουμε τουλάχιστον ότι δεν φταίει το MacOs αν πάλι έχεις προβλήματα τότε το πρόβλημα θα είναι κάπου αλλού, δεν ξέρω που στο πρόγραμμα εγγραφής στο Antivirus στον υπολογιστή ή στο λειτουργικό

Κάτι άσχετο Από τα screenshot που δείχνεις βλέπω οτι έχεις XP; !!

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

εxω 2 διαμερισματα στο ενα xp και στο αλλο 7...an εβαζα τα mac θα εσβηνα ενα απο τα 2...linux εχω βαλει και ανοιγουν μια χαρα με boot απο cd...αλλα εβαλα τα κανονικα τα ubuntu

----------


## stelios4711

Ε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω  περίμενε μήπως απαντήσει κάποιος στο άλλο topic για boot απο usb ή ξαναδοκίμασε το PowerISO σε αργή ταχύτητα εγγραφής 
Δεν περίμενα ότι θα κολλήσουμε εδώ

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

ουτε εγω το περιμενα χαχαχα....θα ξαναδοκιμασω....τι να κανω...

----------


## stelios4711

Από ότι φαίνεται τα παράτησες, μάλλον δεν είχες την υπομονή ή δεν ήσουν προετοιμασμένος ότι θα συναντήσεις προβλήματα

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

φοβαμαι να ξαναδοκιμσω γιατι πανε χαμενα τα dvd...ηδη χαλασα 2 χωρις λογο....δεν ειναι και φθηνα...παντως σου ειπα με μηνυμα τι μου βγαζει οταν παταω εγγραφη...δεν ξεκιναει καν...

----------


## kstefanos

αμα δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε και να μπουταρουμε ενα dvd τοτε αστο..

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

καλησπερα...αποφασισα να ασχοληθω με το θεμα...ξανα αντεγραψα ενα dvd αλλα μαλλον δεν ειχα το σωστο αρχειο dmg... μπορει καποιος σας παρακαλω να μου βρει ενα αρχειο σωστο και να λειτουργει για να το γραψω σε dvd και να κανει boot...και επιπλεον χρειαζεται να εχω κατι ενεργοποιημενο στα bios για να το αναγνωρισει??  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  σας παρακαλω λυστε μου τις αποριες!!

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

και ναι συνεχιζουμε με την εγκατασταση των MAC...τελικα δουλεψε το dvd και το ξεκινησα απο εκει....
το προβλημα δεν αργησε να εμφανιστει ξανα ομως...ανοιγει που λετε...διαλεγω γλωσσα παταω αποδεχομαι ορους επιλεγω 
το δισκο και ξεκιναει η εγκατασταση και μου κολλαει στο 18  με  19 λεπτα το εκανα 2 φορες αυτο και παλι εκει κολλησε....τι μπορει να φταιει?
 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## stelios4711

Πόση ώρα περίμενες;
Τα έχω βάλει σε 2 υπολογιστές
Στο πρώτο τελείωσε η εγκατάσταση σε μισή ώρα περίπου
Στο δεύτερο έδειχνε και εμένα να κολλάει η εγκατάσταση στο 40% περίπου. Έκανα και εγώ ότι και εσύ σταμάτησα και ξεκίνησα από την αρχή. Στη δεύτερη φορά που έκανε πάλι τα ίδια αποφάσισα να τον αφήσω 
Τελείωσε μετά από μιάμιση ώρα αλλά περάστηκαν κανονικά 
Δεν είναι όλοι οι υπολογιστές το ίδιο και δεν έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά 
θα έλεγα να κάνεις υπομονή και να περιμένεις

----------


## THANASIS_GREVENA

> Πόση ώρα περίμενες;
> Τα έχω βάλει σε 2 υπολογιστές
> Στο πρώτο τελείωσε η εγκατάσταση σε μισή ώρα περίπου
> Στο δεύτερο έδειχνε και εμένα να κολλάει η εγκατάσταση στο 40% περίπου. Έκανα και εγώ ότι και εσύ σταμάτησα και ξεκίνησα από την αρχή. Στη δεύτερη φορά που έκανε πάλι τα ίδια αποφάσισα να τον αφήσω 
> Τελείωσε μετά από μιάμιση ώρα αλλά περάστηκαν κανονικά 
> Δεν είναι όλοι οι υπολογιστές το ίδιο και δεν έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά 
> θα έλεγα να κάνεις υπομονή και να περιμένεις


οκ...θα ξαναδοκιμασω...την πρωτη φορα εκανε οτι παει να γραψει απο το cd και σταματουσε....ξεκινουσε σταματουσε ξεκινουσε σταματουσε σαν να μην μπορουσε να το διαβασει...τη δευτερη ακουγοταν σαν να περνουσε αρχεια αλλα δεν κουνιοταν η γραμμη που φορτωνει και ειχε κολλησει στα 18 λεπτα... παντως θα ξαναδοκιμασω και θα δουμε!  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

λοιπον!! φτασαμε στο βημα με το multibeast με μια μικρη λεπτομερεια...οταν ανοιξα επιτελους τα μακ και μου ζητουσε διαφορα ονομα και τετοια....μου εβγαλε και για δικτυο και επειδη εχω ethernet επελεξα αυτο και μου ζητουσε διευθυνση IP και...κατι αλλο δεν το θυμαμαι...και ετσι πηγα πισω και πατησα οτι δεν εχω δικτυο...μετα δεν μπορουσε να το αναγνωρισει αφου ανοιξε η επιαφανεια εργασιας των mac με αποτελεσαμ να μην εχω ιντερνετ και να μην μπορω να κανω τιποτα με drivers... νομιζω οτι ειναι ευκολο αυτο.... μπορεις να μου πεις τι κανω??  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jose

ρε παιδια περασα το ιso στο usb μου και τωρα που θελω να το κανω ξανα format σε δεν το βλεπει κανενας απο τους 2 υπολογιστες που εχω.
το εκανα με το Win32DiskImager και φυσικα δεν μπουταρε καν οποτε ειπα να το φρομαραω αλλα δεν το βλεπει κανενα pc μου . 
τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------

